# Move to Chapala from Catemaco



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

As many of you know, I made the move. Robt65 was a lifesaver. He left his home in San Juan del Rio and drove to Catemaco, south of Veracruz with his 16' cargo trailer. The hitch and trailer had everything necessary to secure the load and handle the trip. Robert drove like an expert. My birds rode in a box on the backseat of the SUV and never had one panic flight. Our first day was way too long and we couldn't find a hotel until we arrived in Puebla at 9:30pm. A friend suggested a No Tell Motel. Robert thought it would have secure parking, but I thought getting inside to park would be impossible. 

As we stopped at a Pemex, I walked next door to check out the hotel and found it was a No Tell Hotel with the typical curving entrance. Inside there was enough space for us to park in the center. With me watching all four corners and the top of the trailer, Robert got the rig in and parked. There was an easy exit in the rear.

Now if the rig wasn't surprising enough...we asked for two rooms and eight hours. The look on the gal's face told it all. The place was beautiful and spotless, we rested and got an early start. 

Robert had purchased 5 kilos of shrimp and 3 kilos of red snapper in Catemaco. We iced it down in a large ice chest and couldn't understand why we were beginning to have a fishy smell in the car. Well the drain cap was missing so the fishy ice water was leaking out into the carpet. By the third day it was pretty ripe. Poor Robert had to drive all the way home with that awful smell, but he has reported that his family is ecstatic with the seafood.

I am settled in Chapala and looking forward to the start of another chapter in my life.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Enjoy the next adventure of your life, SunnyV.

You have had several already, it seems, and why not a few more?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


sunnyvmx said:



As many of you know, I made the move. Robt65 was a lifesaver. He left his home in San Juan del Rio and drove to Catemaco, south of Veracruz with his 16' cargo trailer. The hitch and trailer had everything necessary to secure the load and handle the trip. Robert drove like an expert. My birds rode in a box on the backseat of the SUV and never had one panic flight. Our first day was way too long and we couldn't find a hotel until we arrived in Puebla at 9:30pm. A friend suggested a No Tell Motel. Robert thought it would have secure parking, but I thought getting inside to park would be impossible. 

As we stopped at a Pemex, I walked next door to check out the hotel and found it was a No Tell Hotel with the typical curving entrance. Inside there was enough space for us to park in the center. With me watching all four corners and the top of the trailer, Robert got the rig in and parked. There was an easy exit in the rear.

Now if the rig wasn't surprising enough...we asked for two rooms and eight hours. The look on the gal's face told it all. The place was beautiful and spotless, we rested and got an early start. 

Robert had purchased 5 kilos of shrimp and 3 kilos of red snapper in Catemaco. We iced it down in a large ice chest and couldn't understand why we were beginning to have a fishy smell in the car. Well the drain cap was missing so the fishy ice water was leaking out into the carpet. By the third day it was pretty ripe. Poor Robert had to drive all the way home with that awful smell, but he has reported that his family is ecstatic with the seafood.

I am settled in Chapala and looking forward to the start of another chapter in my life.

Click to expand...

_OK, Chapala and Catemaco are both pleasant towns, more or less, but why would one move from one to the other. From nowhere to noplace. An odd move if there ever was one. Wherever you end up you still have yourself as company


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Sometimes there are some posts and some posters that don't deserve a reply.


----------

